# Tyrus Thomas



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

anyone got any info on this kid? i was watching the LSU gane and he looked really good


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

BigMac said:


> anyone got any info on this kid? i was watching the LSU gane and he looked really good


Wow I am SHOCKED to see a thread started on him that wasn't by me. He's a redshirt freshman and has worked really hard on his game. He's SUPER athletic and a GREAT shotblocker. When he touches the ball good things happen. He's LSU's leading scorer off of the bench.

When you think of him think Stromile Swift.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

stro is a lil thin for a PF tyrus thomas is more like drew gooden


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> stro is a lil thin for a PF tyrus thomas is more like drew gooden


In terms of play while in college they are similar. Tyrus doesn't have the inside game of Drew Gooden yet.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I haven't had a chance to see LSU play yet this season, but this kid is really putting up some numbers. As you guys probably know, Stromile Swift is a top 5 leaper in the NBA...Is this kid REALLY in the same class as Stro?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rodzilla said:


> I haven't had a chance to see LSU play yet this season, but this kid is really putting up some numbers. As you guys probably know, Stromile Swift is a top 5 leaper in the NBA...Is this kid REALLY in the same class as Stro?


I've seen him play a lot since I go to LSU and I saw Stro play at least 4 times live and often on tv. He is absolutely in the same class as Stro in terms of leaping and style.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Rodzilla said:


> I haven't had a chance to see LSU play yet this season, but this kid is really putting up some numbers. As you guys probably know, Stromile Swift is a top 5 leaper in the NBA...*Is this kid REALLY in the same class as Stro?*


After watching him play on Saturday...YES.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Tyrus is one of those guys that you think is going to dunk it EVERY time he touches the ball. And the funny thing is that he tries to dunk it every time he touches it. However, he has an excellent shooting touch and an UNBLOCKABLE jumper. He jumps up so high and releases his shot so high that there's just no way it can be blocked. As he gets more experienced he will learn to use more of his pure basketball skills and not just his unbelieveable athleticism. For now though, he is extremely exciting to watch. On one play against McNeese St. on Saturday, Tasmin Mitchell threw it up for Tyrus on a fastbreak. I was sure it was going to be too high of a pass but Tyrus goes up effortlessly and grabs and dunks it in mid-air. SIMPLY UNBELIEVEABLE!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If Tyrus Thomas keeps up his spectacular play Im going to have to add him to my scouting reports for the NBA in my personal forum

He's shooting 78% from the field! 2nd in the NCAA!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

78%!!!! tts crazy man!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> 78%!!!! tts crazy man!


He dunks...EVERYTHING. He'd dunk his FT's if the'yd let him!


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

who has the better chance to may the NBA Glen Davis, Tyrus Thomas, or Tasmin Mitchell.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

BigMac said:


> who has the better chance to may the NBA Glen Davis, Tyrus Thomas, or Tasmin Mitchell.


If you ask me all three have really good chances. Tyrus is the longshot IMO only because he is so raw, but he has developed exponentially since his high school days so he may continue. Tasmin hasn't shown the athleticism but I dont know if he will ever be "selfish" enough to get the stats and big time pub. Glen Davis is a lock IMO.

Out of the three my favorite is Tasmin he does _everything_. He has a great shooting stroke, fantastic passing ability, good handles, great defense, and leadership.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

i tink tyrus thomas will be drafted the highest of the 3


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I actually think Tasmin Mitchell is the least of the 3. I personally love him as a college player, but I just don't know if he has the athleticism for the NBA. He just doesn't seem to have good enough quickness or first step. I hope I'm wrong tho because he is one of my favorite players.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

i agree with you. he is neither a 3 or a 4


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He's a weird 3-4 mix. Id like to be able to see some of his offensive game but he keeps dunking everything...

He had 5 blocks in his last game, and he doesn't just block shots he puts them in the stands and embarrases cats...shot blocking machine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I went to the LSU - Tulane game last night and Tyrus Thomas is slowly becoming LSU's most consistent scorer, and largest defensive presence. 

I really think this kid will make the NBA barring any unforseen circumstances!


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I went to the Ohio State/LSU game and here is what I wrote on DraftExpress on Thomas:

Tyrus Thomas, 6’9 freshman, power forward, LSU 

14 pts, 11 rebounds, 5 blocks, 4 steals, 4 assists, 3 turnovers on 5-14 FG and 4-6 FT in 36 minutes in loss to Ohio State 

Coming out of high school as a borderline top 100 prospect, and being recruited by the likes of Tulane, North Texas, and Western Kentucky, it was a no-brainer for the Baton Rouge native to stay at home and play for the Tigers. At only 6’7 and 175 lbs, Tyrus was too small to play power forward and not skilled enough to play small forward. Fast forward one year and you have a player who has grown two inches and gained 40 lbs. (currently 6’9 and 215 lbs.) and you have the Tyrus Thomas that I saw in person Saturday at Ohio State. 

The Tyrus Thomas that I saw was a jaw dropping athletic specimen who completely changed the game in Columbus, Ohio. This Tyrus Thomas blocked at least 7 or 8 shots (but was only credited with 5 for some reason) and was an absolute force on the boards. He showed amazing quickness and great elevation on his jumpshot. This Tyrus Thomas is arguably the top athlete in college basketball with a great body and arms that seemingly never end, not the undersized power forward that he was regarded as in high school. 

To make a long story short, Thomas has catapulted himself from a player who was red shirted last year to a legitimate NBA Lottery prospect in one year. His athleticism is virtually unparalleled on the collegiate level, reminiscent of Stromile Swift and he is just beginning to scratch the surface of how good he can become. While Tyrus has the size, face the basket game, and athleticism to play power forward, he has the quickness to play small forward if he chooses to. He is clearly more comfortable facing the basket, as he played point guard all the way up until his junior year of high school supposedly. It will be interesting to see what route he chooses to take over the next few months and next season, but draft fans definitely need to remember the name of Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

has he move himself into the lottery? he Swift with a jumpshot.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

BigMac said:


> has he move himself into the lottery? he Swift with a jumpshot.


I wouldnt exactly say "with a jumpshot"...Stromile wasn't a bad shooter in college. He would even step out and shoot the occasional three. I think Tyrus can have a better jumpshot than he does now but its not there yet.

I did a scouting report on him in my personal forum...HERE


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> I wouldnt exactly say "with a jumpshot"...Stromile wasn't a bad shooter in college. He would even step out and shoot the occasional three. I think Tyrus can have a better jumpshot than he does now but its not there yet.
> 
> I did a scouting report on him in my personal forum...HERE



I think Tyrus has a GREAT shooting touch. He seems to be very smart and disciplined about when he takes a jumper tho and doesn't shoot it that often. I wish he would use it more often. I think LSU should give it to him in the post more often as I believe he could consistently score with a fadeaway or one move and a shot. His jumpshot is unblockable b/c he gets so high when he releases. I see 2 things he needs to do to really improve his game: #1) Put on weight. He needs to live in the weight room and really gain some strength and #2) Tyrus gets out of control sometimes and doesn't play as smooth as he normally does. I think this will get better as he gets more experience. OH, and by the way, here's a QUOTE that I heard Clark Kellogg say about Tyrus during the LSU-UCONN game:

"I've seen alot of college basketball this year and trust me folks, there is NO ONE, and I mean NO ONE like Tyrus Thomas in the NCAA!"

Tyrus is really starting to get recognized. The stuff he can do on the basketball court as far as jumping, dunks, blocking shots, rebounding is just AMAZING!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

if he carries on containing fellow draft prospects like josh boone to 4pts and 2rbs he could be drafted in the lotto as early as this year!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I just got back from the LSU - Tennessee game...

Tyrus played incredible. He was the defensive presence everyone always raves about but was a great offensive threat tonight as well. He took the ball to the hoop and dominated on both ends of the court.

He was also 100% on FGs (7) and FTs (3) and 1 reb and 1 blk shy of a triple double...

Im glad I got to see him play because I really dont think I will see him in an LSU jersey after this season.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Please tell me he isn't as BBall IQ brain dead as Swift.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

A picture from the game tonight...He had about 4 of these...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

i must say LSU struck gold with tyrus. wonder why they didnt do so with paul millsap?


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Do you think he has the size potential to grow into an Amare Stoudemire/Dwight Howard type of center?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Still skinny but he has all the tools, and Im starting to see the mindset...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The thing about being compared to Stromile Swift is that.. it's an insult.

He's what Stromile Swift SHOULD be.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't think he has the face-up driving ability of Amare, but that's no insult because nobody does. He's also only 6'9", so Dwight Howard(who's also a good 30-40 pounds heavier) wouldn't fit either. His arms are so long and he has such quick hops and strong hands that he reminds me of Theo Ratliff on defense. Offensively, we haven't seen much but he does appear to have good touch and soft hands.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

vigilante said:


> The thing about being compared to Stromile Swift is that.. it's an insult.
> 
> He's what Stromile Swift SHOULD be.


Well maybe your a little young to have seen Stromile in college. And Im not insulting you or anything but Stro was a really ferocious college player. As of right now he is very similar to Stro.

The Theo Ratliff comparison on D is fairly accurate as well. He just changes the game from a defensive standpoint...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> Well maybe your a little young to have seen Stromile in college. And Im not insulting you or anything but Stro was a really ferocious college player. As of right now he is very similar to Stro.


Yeah I didn't see Stromile in college.. But as an NBA comparison, it's an insult, IMO.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

You know, a lot can be said that Stromile Swift hasn't become the player that many expected him to become, but his per 40 numbers over his career compare favorably to the per 40 numbers that Kenyon Martin has put up. Martin was the 1st pick in that draft. Granted, that was a very bad draft, but you still have to consider Stromile one of the 3 or 4 best players that were drafted that year.

Stromile's career per 40 minute averages: 17.1 P/40, 9.4 R/40, 2.6 B/40, 47% FG, 70% FT

Kenyon's career per 40 minute averages: 18.0 P/40, 8.9 R/40, 1.6 B/40, 47% FG, 65% FT


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Yeah I didn't see Stromile in college.. But as an NBA comparison, it's an insult, IMO.


I agree to an extent...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Picture this but in your favorite NBA uni...


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey, Jsimo12. I take it that you are an LSU fan. I'm a Mississippi State alumnus, and I'm currently watching the MSU/LSU game on Maroon to the Max. 

What do you think of Jamont Gordon and Charles Rhodes on MSU's team? I think Jamont is a player to keep an eye on. He's playing point guard, and he's built like Baron Davis.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

KB21 said:


> Hey, Jsimo12. I take it that you are an LSU fan. I'm a Mississippi State alumnus, and I'm currently watching the MSU/LSU game on Maroon to the Max.
> 
> What do you think of Jamont Gordon and Charles Rhodes on MSU's team? I think Jamont is a player to keep an eye on. He's playing point guard, and he's built like Baron Davis.


Gordon appears to be the only one in the SEC that can hold a candle to Tyrus Thomas in the FOY race.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

KB21 said:


> You know, a lot can be said that Stromile Swift hasn't become the player that many expected him to become, but his per 40 numbers over his career compare favorably to the per 40 numbers that Kenyon Martin has put up. Martin was the 1st pick in that draft. Granted, that was a very bad draft, but you still have to consider Stromile one of the 3 or 4 best players that were drafted that year.
> 
> Stromile's career per 40 minute averages: 17.1 P/40, 9.4 R/40, 2.6 B/40, 47% FG, 70% FT
> 
> Kenyon's career per 40 minute averages: 18.0 P/40, 8.9 R/40, 1.6 B/40, 47% FG, 65% FT


The per 40 numbers don't demonstrate how poor of a decision maker Swift is on the court. There are many, many reasons why Swift never got the minutes Kenyon did and it is best summed up by his nickname of Stromile "Not so" Swift


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tyrus sprained his ankle at the Ole Miss game and sat out most of the second half. I'll update his status before the next game.

Check the link in my profile for more SEC basktball information :wink:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That was off of an alley-oop...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Wow I am SHOCKED to see a thread started on him that wasn't by me. He's a redshirt freshman and has worked really hard on his game. He's SUPER athletic and a GREAT shotblocker. When he touches the ball good things happen. He's LSU's leading scorer off of the bench.
> 
> When you think of him think Stromile Swift.


A soft underachiever that came out too early?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> A soft underachiever that came out too early?


Of course all the Stromile Swift naysayers will come out of the woodwork, many of which never saw him play in college. I do however believe if Tyrus came out this year we may have a similar situation on our hands.

Why is it that people on this board can't understand the difference between a "type" of player and a "player prediction?" 

Tyrus has shown more wing ability than Stromile has in the pro's...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Of course all the Stromile Swift naysayers will come out of the woodwork, many of which never saw him play in college. I do however believe if Tyrus came out this year we may have a similar situation on our hands.
> 
> Why is it that people on this board can't understand the difference between a "type" of player and a "player prediction?"
> 
> Tyrus has shown more wing ability than Stromile has in the pro's...



I'm not trying to be an ***. After reading I see that you are a big fan. Where do you project his NBA position right away and once he has a fully developed NBA body?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I'm not trying to be an ***. After reading I see that you are a big fan. Where do you project his NBA position right away and once he has a fully developed NBA body?


I didn't really take it as you being an ***, just more of a general observation of the misconception...

I'd hope to see that Tyrus would have a lot of SF in him but I don't see it as of yet. He is a beast down low and a major defensive shot blocking presence. I just really can't tell. The thing that is making me reticent is the fact that he has improved SO MUCH during his redshirt year and basically changed positions.

As long as he keeps a good head on his shoulders (he is very emotional) I think he can be pretty much whatever he wants to be...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> I didn't really take it as you being an ***, just more of a general observation of the misconception...
> 
> I'd hope to see that Tyrus would have a lot of SF in him but I don't see it as of yet. He is a beast down low and a major defensive shot blocking presence. I just really can't tell. The thing that is making me reticent is the fact that he has improved SO MUCH during his redshirt year and basically changed positions.
> 
> As long as he keeps a good head on his shoulders (he is very emotional) I think he can be pretty much whatever he wants to be...


What are the chances he stays in school, like Rudy Gay did.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> What are the chances he stays in school, like Rudy Gay did.


All signs point to one more year minimum...but you never know what a possible deep Tourney run and a Freshman of the Year can do to a guys mind...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

You'll probably **** your pants... 

Check out the nasty alley oop by Tyrus Thomas...an almost uncatchable ball...


EDIT: I jsut noticed if you stop it at 1:41 you can see me in the stands. I'm by a guy in a white shirt and Im wearing gold with a purple hat and I have both arms raised above my head...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> You'll probably **** your pants...
> 
> Check out the nasty alley oop by Tyrus Thomas...an almost uncatchable ball...
> 
> ...



Seriously guys, watch the link that Jsimo12 posted... it might take a while to buffer and download but, trust me, it's well worth it!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

jalen5 said:


> Seriously guys, watch the link that Jsimo12 posted... it might take a while to buffer and download but, trust me, it's well worth it!


Yeah you can see my ******* jumping around for .4 seconds :laugh:


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

how does he compare to Hakim Warrick?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

...pwned...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I just saw someone on my board make a comparison between Shelden Williams and Tyrus. I basically said they are completely different players. Body-wise Tyrus is Hakim Warrick. Shelden is AD/Ben Wallace hybrid. 

Tyrus has to add some weight to be considered a PF while Shelden is purely a frontcourt player, a mixed 4/5.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I just saw someone on my board make a comparison between Shelden Williams and Tyrus. I basically said they are completely different players. Body-wise Tyrus is Hakim Warrick. Shelden is AD/Ben Wallace hybrid.
> 
> Tyrus has to add some weight to be considered a PF while Shelden is purely a frontcourt player, a mixed 4/5.



Agreed. Tyrus definitely needs to put on weight. I think Hakim Warrick/Stromile Swift are good comparisons right now. 

I just can't believe no one had anything to say about that link that J posted of Tyrus catching the alley oop above the square!!! Did yall not watch it or something?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I just saw someone on my board make a comparison between Shelden Williams and Tyrus. I basically said they are completely different players. Body-wise Tyrus is Hakim Warrick. Shelden is AD/Ben Wallace hybrid.
> 
> Tyrus has to add some weight to be considered a PF while Shelden is purely a frontcourt player, a mixed 4/5.


Tyrus is a totally different player then Hakim.. whether they are the same body type is irrelevant (which they are not by the way, Hakim is shorter, and skinnier) - 

We were talking rebounders and shotblockers - areas which Tyrus excels in and Hakim does not. Next time you bring up Reddick I will bring up Steve Kerr - who cares if Reddick can score better.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Could possibly be the number one pick, just too good of a player


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He reminded me of a little bit of Josh Smith today all them blocked shots and rebounding and dunking over people. 

Not as good, of course.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> He reminded me of a little bit of Josh Smith today all them blocked shots and rebounding and dunking over people.
> 
> Not as good, of course.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> He reminded me of a little bit of Josh Smith today all them blocked shots and rebounding and dunking over people.
> 
> Not as good, of course.


thought the same thing, gives you the stromile swift look also, needs another year or two.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

That was an amazing sequence for Thomas at the end of the game. What a competitor. It was ridiculous, he single handedly took away Duke's will to win. Awesome preformance.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Tyrus is an intimidating presence in the paint, despite his lack of size. He makes players think twice about charging into the lane with reckless abandon, and when they do, he will make most players double clutch their shot. The guy is a shot altering force in the paint.

His athleticism is off the charts. He can jump, come down, and get back up faster than any player I've seen in a while.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Tyrus is a pro. That's the only thing that was running through my head as he was playing an amazing game tonight. He's a pro. I would draft him in the lottery if I could.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

He was spectacular in all kinds of ways tonight, but I still question his ability to guard NBA power forwards one-on-one. He is 6'9" tops and is very, very lean. I wonder if he could turn into a Kirilenko-type SF...he would be terrific in that role if he polished his offense a bit.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Tyrus is a pro. That's the only thing that was running through my head as he was playing an amazing game tonight. He's a pro. I would draft him in the lottery if I could.


You described my thoughts to a T. There are always players in College that you know are going to be great pros and IMO Tyrus is one of them. 

I think he has a chance to be the player Stromile Swift should have been or at the least a Kenyon Martin type player.


----------



## UVM Hoop Cat (Feb 28, 2005)

Raw. Has a lot of work to do. You also have to consider the fact that Duke's frontline is miserable.

He shouldn't leave for the NBA, but he has had a Chris Wilcox- like tournament with all kinds of hype now. He doesn't want to be another Chris Wilcox.


Come back for your sophomore year and become a great player, not just another player.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

There aren't many tall athletic freaks in this years draft. There are many tall athletic freams in the next two drafts. He should go if he's lottery. He was very fun to watch tonight.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

UVM Hoop Cat said:


> Raw. Has a lot of work to do. You also have to consider the fact that Duke's frontline is miserable.
> 
> He shouldn't leave for the NBA, but he has had a Chris Wilcox- like tournament with all kinds of hype now. He doesn't want to be another Chris Wilcox.


Are you kidding me!? I would trade the rest of my life right now if I could be Chris Wilcox right when he came into the league. That kind of money and opportunity doesn't come around very often, and if Elton Brand wasn't on that team and Chris had more of a work ethic who knows what could of happened in his career. Tyrus is a lottery pick right now and honestly, unless there is a very special case, that means you go pro.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

UVM Hoop Cat said:


> Raw. Has a lot of work to do. You also have to consider the fact that Duke's frontline is miserable.
> 
> He shouldn't leave for the NBA, but he has had a Chris Wilcox- like tournament with all kinds of hype now. He doesn't want to be another Chris Wilcox.
> 
> ...


Duke's front line is horrible? :laugh: Okay bud.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Duke's frontline isn't deep at all, but JMac and Sheldon are both lottery picks.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

hes raw but his work ethic, rebounding ability and shot blocking makes him a top 10 pick already, if not top 5...if he can develop a solid set of post moves or the ability to knock the open 10-15 footer, he can become a very good pro...

the only problem is that he'll get outmuscled by bigger stronger guys but if he can add another 15-20 lbs, he'll be a very very good player...but then again with this years draft there arent many bigs to choose from outside of Aldridge...he can become a top 5 pick due to this lack of talent so itll be tough for him to decide to not declare...sure hes better off to stay in college and develop, but theres a whole lot of money to be made....


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

What position is he going to play at the next level, PF or SF? Offensively can he do more than dunk? Right now he definitely reminds me of Josh Smith, but if he can develop a shot and some offensive moves he has the potential to be some kind of Matrix/AK47 hybrid. 

Yes he dominated the game defensively but will he be able to do that in the NBA or contribute offensively? I think he needs to come back next year and hopefully be the focal point of the offense so that he can develop that aspect of the game.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

From a skillset stanpoint right now Tyrus Thomas = Stromile Swift.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> From a skillset stanpoint right now Tyrus Thomas = Stromile Swift.


Getting great dunks is one thing, but the way Thomas collects rebounds and blocks shots is what seperates him from Swift at this point. Yes they are both sick athletes that play PF, are about 6-9 to 6-10 and went to LSU. 

But I think Thomas plays with much more defensive passion than Swift ever did. Lets not forget Swift was built like a brick in college, that is not the case for Thomas but he is playing better defense than Swift ever did.

Thus Tyrus Thomas is skinnier than Swift, Swift is probably a better overall dunker, Thomas is a better overall defender.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

UVM Hoop Cat said:


> Raw. Has a lot of work to do. You also have to consider the fact that Duke's frontline is miserable.
> 
> He shouldn't leave for the NBA, but he has had a Chris Wilcox- like tournament with all kinds of hype now. He doesn't want to be another Chris Wilcox.
> 
> ...


Wilcox is showing signs in his new environment. 14 and 7 on 62% from the field. Only 15 games, but still, if he were a 23 year-old rookie with 4 years of college, everyone would be on his jock with those numbers.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

dude is an athletic freak. i would take him over morrison. it was so fun watching him tear up duke last night and end redicks career.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

OZZY said:


> Getting great dunks is one thing, but the way Thomas collects rebounds and blocks shots is what seperates him from Swift at this point. Yes they are both sick athletes that play PF, are about 6-9 to 6-10 and went to LSU.
> 
> But I think Thomas plays with much more defensive passion than Swift ever did. Lets not forget Swift was built like a brick in college, that is not the case for Thomas but he is playing better defense than Swift ever did.
> 
> Thus Tyrus Thomas is skinnier than Swift, Swift is probably a better overall dunker, Thomas is a better overall defender.


I agree, however at this point both are pretty raw (which is sad to say in Swift's case considering his tenure in the league). Thomas is a great athlete who has potential, but I wouldn't be so quick to annoint him to be something great just yet. He had a great game though....and I like his passion which probably equates to a great work ethic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I still think Armstrong is a better shotblocker, Thomas just seems to be a more fluid player whatever that means


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Armstrong may be a better shotblocker but he also has 2 years of age and 3 years of playing major D1 basketball over Thomas. 

After watching Thomas last night I think a GM would be nuts to take Rudy Gay or anybody else over him. I would take him #1 in a heart beat in this year's draft. While athletically Stro and he may be equals, Stro does not have the passion that Thomas has.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Something I posted about Thomas in the Chicago Bulls forum (part of this is in comparasion to Aldridge):


> Tyrus Thomas will be one of the NBA's best defenders right away, and while his offensive game needs some polishing, he'll make a huge impact with his athleticism his rookie year. He's not the second coming of Stromile Swift—he's much too fiery and energetic for that—and I can see him being a VERY good big man within his first three years in the League. Keep in mind that Aldridge will likely not make a huge impact his first season in the NBA should he enter this year. His offense is much more honed than Thomas’ but his strength needs a lot of improvement before he can be a consistent scoring threat. And on the defensive side of the ball, Aldridge will never be on Thomas’s level, and he’ll never make that same imposing impact down under the basket.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kmasonbx said:


> Armstrong may be a better shotblocker but he also has 2 years of age and 3 years of playing major D1 basketball over Thomas.
> 
> After watching Thomas last night I think a GM would be nuts to take Rudy Gay or anybody else over him. I would take him #1 in a heart beat in this year's draft. While athletically Stro and he may be equals, Stro does not have the passion that Thomas has.


Rudy could be the next Tmac or Vince. Tyrus Thomas could be the next Stromile Swift


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Rudy could be the next Tmac or Vince. Tyrus Thomas could be the next Stromile Swift


Rudy Gay could become the next Corey Maggette. Tyrus Thomas could be the next Amare Stoudemire.

Fun game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kmasonbx said:


> While athletically Stro and he may be equals, Stro does not have the passion that Thomas has.


Or the smarts. People forget how much of a bonehead Stromile Swift really is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Rudy Gay could become the next Corey Maggette. Tyrus Thomas could be the next Amare Stoudemire.
> 
> Fun game.


LOL thats possible. Potential wise Rudy is on a different level. Lets not forget he also gets his fair share of blocks and is ridiculously athletic. Rudy's offensive game is way ahead of Tyrus's at this point. Not trying to put down Tyrus, but as passive as people claim Rudy is, the kid is going to be special


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I wouldn't touch Rudy Gay. As talented as he is he disappears too much because he doesn't play hard all the time. Talent and lack of passion are recipes for a disapointing career (see Tim Thomas, Stromile Swift and Eddy Curry). If you asked me who I felt impacts a game more right now, I take Thomas, 12 points 9 boards 3 blocks a game on a team that he's the 3rd option is incredible. He was also the best player on the court when he played against UCONN, the kid is special, only Aldridge has a chance to reach the level that Thomas can. 

I say there is no chance Thomas only becomes Stromile, he'll have a better rookie year than Stromile's best year. While Rudy Gay could easily become a guy who gets contracts over and over again based on talent like Tim Thomas and Darius Miles and never produce like it was thought he could. Saying Rudy could be the next Corey Maggette is not a bad thing. Rudy will be fortunate to be as good as Maggette has become.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kmasonbx said:


> I wouldn't touch Rudy Gay. As talented as he is he disappears too much because he doesn't play hard all the time. Talent and lack of passion are recipes for a disapointing career (see Tim Thomas, Stromile Swift and Eddy Curry). If you asked me who I felt impacts a game more right now, I take Thomas, 12 points 9 boards 3 blocks a game on a team that he's the 3rd option is incredible. He was also the best player on the court when he played against UCONN, the kid is special, only Aldridge has a chance to reach the level that Thomas can.
> 
> I say there is no chance Thomas only becomes Stromile, he'll have a better rookie year than Stromile's best year. While Rudy Gay could easily become a guy who gets contracts over and over again based on talent like Tim Thomas and Darius Miles and never produce like it was thought he could. Saying Rudy could be the next Corey Maggette is not a bad thing. Rudy will be fortunate to be as good as Maggette has become.


You know I could swear they were saying the same thing about Villaneuva and look how good he is doing. Dont sleep on Rudy, he could surprise a lot of people.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

As Rawse pointed out, Tyrus Thomas does not have the boneheadedness of Stro... Thomas is actually an intelligent guy, who'll probably get his College degree and all. He also has some of the same fire as Kirilenko, running and jumping all over the place. Combine that with a great work ethic and love for the game... then I think we might have a monster comming up. A bit of Amare (just smaller), a bit of Kirilenko (just more Raw - still), a bit of Shawn Marion (just better shooting mechanics)...

Thomas' shot looks fine to me, it's ready to be repeated and repeated and... then he can extend his range every year. To begin with he will have to stay close to the basket, but so did Wade when he entered the NBA - he survived as a guard without a 3-pointer to speak of!

Tyrus Thomas and Aldridge seems to be the true top prospects to me (Bargnani has shown to little in Italy so far)...


----------

